# Remove 3rd row headrests?



## harrypofter (Feb 25, 2019)

Does anyone know how to remove the 3rd row headrests? I can get them to their highest setting but can’t fully pull them out. 

I’m trying to see if I can swap them out with the 2nd row headrests, so I’ll be able to push them down flush with the seats like the euro spec. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What did you find in the OM? Have you pushed in the latches at the base of the posts?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

The Owners Manual is a treasure trove of useful information.

*Removing the third row head restraints*

Unlock the backrest of the second row seat bench and fold it forward 
Unlock the backrest of the third row seat and fold it forward as far as necessary 
Pull the head restraint all the way up 
Slide a flat object (plastic card) in against the guide rod to depress a release button located under the cap and hold it in this position.
At the same time, press button while a second person pulls out the head restraint completely.
Fold the backrests of both rear seat benches back so that they lock securely.


----------

